# Hi from Tanzania dar es salaam



## Malume bbq Tz (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi ineed help and support from you iwant to open the BBQ and bar in my home town so ineed it to be the Best any one who know where iget the best tools imean like pit smoker,species and other best for bbq with a cheap price please help me


----------



## tktplz (Dec 23, 2017)

There is a section called;  
*Smoking Supplies & Equipment*
There are all kinds of equipment there, charcoal, gas, wood, elec. smokers. I know people do builds like a UDS or Ugly Drum Smokers. Use the search for that. You could probably get the parts for a UDS and build it yourself anywhere in the world.


----------



## Malume bbq Tz (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 24, 2017)

Welcome to SMF!
That's quite an ambitious project!
Good luck!
Al


----------

